

Soviet books design - paganel
https://sovietbooks.wordpress.com/category/design/

======
dchest
This one reminds me of SkiFree
[http://sovietbooks.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/baikal-
meridi...](http://sovietbooks.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/baikal-
meridian.jpg?w=449&h=696)

------
AlecSchueler
I'm probably missing something obvious, but why are all the titles in English?

Edit-- It wasn't too obvious, but I've answered my own question: these are
"Books published in the Soviet Union in English for export to the English
speaking world."

------
alex_h
Does anyone know what the copyright status would be on these designs? Some of
them would make excellent T-shirts

~~~
mikecarlucci
According to Wikipedia:

"With the accession of Russia to the Berne Convention, Soviet and Russian
works that were copyrighted in Russia in 1995 became copyrighted outside of
Russia.[147] By virtue of the retroactivity of the Russian copyright law of
1993, this also included many pre-1973 Soviet works.[173] In the United
States, these works became copyrighted on January 1, 1996, the effective date
of the U.S. Uruguay Round Agreements Act, if they were still copyrighted in
Russia on that date.[174][175] In the countries that had bilateral treaties
with the USSR, pre-1973 Soviet works (from any of the fifteen SSRs) were
copyrighted even before.[126]"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyright_in_Russia>

As members of the Berne Convention, copyright term in Russia had to be at
least 50 years. Russia's 1993 copyright law

"...specified a copyright term of fifty years, applicable to all kinds of
works. Works of known authors were copyrighted until 50 years after the
author's death (50 years p.m.a.).[83] Anonymous or pseudonymous works were
copyrighted until fifty years after the first publication, unless the identity
of the author became known during that time and the term of 50 years p.m.a.
thus applied."

In 2004, Russia passed an extension, similar to the 1998 Copyright Extension
Act in the US, lengthening the term of Russian copyright, for works still in
copyright at the time, from 50 to 70 years.

For the most part, just given a quick look and using only the summary on the
Wiki page, it looks like they are still under copyright.

------
AlexMuir
Crashes safari on my iPad

~~~
dchest
Apple's Bug Reporter: <https://bugreport.apple.com/>

iPad Support: <http://www.apple.com/support/ipad/>

------
Sargis
Out of pure curiosity, how is this in any way related to start-ups or
technology?

~~~
noblethrasher
It gratifies my intellectual curiosity. See
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

